# Anyone see the new show, Doomsday Castle?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I watched the first episode last night. For those who haven't seen it, it's a spin-off from Doomsday Preppers, featuring a guy building a castle as a doomsday fortress in Georgia, I think? He's the father of 10 kids from 2 relationships, ages 41 down to twin boy and girl 20yo. 5 of the kids are on the show with him, 4 from the "2nd family" and his oldest son, the 41yo. They seem to be pretty spoiled to me, first impression. 

I felt the oldest one had quite a chip on his shoulder for being assigned to clean out and organize the bunker instead of getting to build a drawbridge with Dad and the younger son. There were some things I liked about the show, like the "attack" at the beginning of the show that ended up with all 5 of his kids captured and in zip-tie handcuffs. The girls made a good mousetrap from wire and a pop can over a five gallon bucket partially filled with bleach (although it was a waste of bleach when water would have worked equally well, and I can't imagine trying to sleep with bleach fumes rising from the bucket). I was appalled by the waste of a perfectly good tractor at the end of the episode - it hurt my frugal bone!

So, did anyone else watch it (and the first episode of the new season of Doomsday Preppers)? What did you think? What do you feel they did right? Wrong? What would you have done differently? Discuss! We can all learn something from these shows, even when they are a bit "contrived", shall we say? Or at least from discussing amongst ourselves different approaches to the same problems, anyway!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah I watched it until the 41 year old totaly trashed the coffin top to an antique sewing machine having a little hissy fit. That peeved me off so I quit watching. Waste of a wonderful antique.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't know what he was pulling apart at first, until I saw the sewing machine under it!  He didn't see any value there, or in the fine old tractor he upended at the end of the show. :grumble: I really got the impression that pretty much all of them had been raised to be spoiled brats. Now Dad wants them to change, immediately, if not sooner! Really?


----------



## Rockwell Torrey (Aug 14, 2013)

Another lame reality show.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I was interested in seeing the show because I remember them on Doomsday Preppers last year. But about 15 minutes in, I realized it was a soap opera focused on the friction between Dad and the siblings, and not much about actual survival. 

It's a shame he built that castle so big and with so many windows and doors - it would be hard to defend and fortify. I wish we had a bunker like his, though!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I may see if I can find it on the internet to watch.

Sounds as if the castle would be fun to see, the people questionable.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I saw the first time they were on Doomsday Preppers. It was apparent that the kids were rarely ever even in that castle, as the dad was pretty much taking them all up there for the show, and you could tell they felt out of place.

I refuse to watch the new show, since it will most definitely all be fake. Sounds like they are going to film them all up in the castle now and pretend that they are all deeply involved with it on some level.

Anyone who saw the first show on DP could tell those kids all looked like fish out of water in that castle. Like dad just drug them up there straight out of some condo in the city.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

so sad what we ask for on television.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Rockwell Torrey said:


> Another lame reality show.


My understanding has been that all 'reality' TV is lame.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw it too, and was unimpressed by the older son. I was especially upset with his destructiveness. I didn't see him tear up the sewing aching, but I did see him try to destroy the draw bridge.

The aerial shots show that the "castle" is just a shell. No structure inside. Is he planning to build a house in there?

So he has a castle without living quarters. A drawbridge with no moat. Kids with no appreciation.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know that anyone asked for this show - just some conference table talk turned into a show to fill time and hopefully gather some watchers from apparently some other show.

And if the castle has no interior, phoey. I know we could do much better.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to take advice from someone who thinks a "castle" is a good home defense situation in the modern era. If it were a true castle, it might have possibilities - a big might there - but like mentioned above, this is a shell. No internal supports, no infrastructure, no shelter. It's a toy and a badly made one at that.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh well that's just great.
Fantastic.
Wonderful.

This dork has built this in the mountains of NC.
Now a whole bunch of doomer wanna-be's will start buying up even more land, thinking that the WNC would be great for bugging out.
Which it is, but we have enough new yahoos without a stampede.

And no.. I don't watch reality tv because there is nothing 'real' about it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Reality TV -- there's nothing real about it.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

When the commercials were touting the "Can they prep without killing each other" type themes, I wasn't interested in watching it. All the scenes shown advertising it involved argueing or griping about each other and some older teen destroying something.

Nope. I don't usually bother watching Desperate Housewives for the same reason, people acting like giant jerkbags doesn't entertain me.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> Reality TV -- there's nothing real about it.


That's for sure. 

I watched it. Though I had hoped against hope that it would be a useful, informative show, it was about what I expected. The phrase "dumb derrieres" or something similar kept running through my mind.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Saw it. Disappointed. Had a few tinges of likey likey, but only in regards to the castle itself. I don't think the drawbridge door would last long, even in medieval times... way underbuilt... looked like it wanted to fall apart, brand new... give it time, and a good dousing of rain.......

Missed the doomsday prepper episode (reruns sooner or later)... at least one of those each week is a half serious group... alas, the rest are wannabees, that might make it, in a perfect scenario... guess any prepping is better'n none.


----------



## elkhunter10 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang, I missed the DP but saw the castle building. DH was upset at the older son ruining the tractor, too. What a lamebrain that one is! When they panned over the castle from above and you can see it's just a cement block shell, it certainly doesn't look too sturdy and I'm amazed the walls are still standing without any supports or inner structure whatsoever. Maybe if nothing else, our children or maybe we will learn what NOT to do?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wolfy-hound said:


> When the commercials were touting the "Can they prep without killing each other" type themes, I wasn't interested in watching it. All the scenes shown advertising it involved argueing or griping about each other and some older teen destroying something.
> 
> Nope. I don't usually bother watching Desperate Housewives for the same reason, people acting like giant jerkbags doesn't entertain me.


This is where the Powers That Be at TV-land are so misguided. They think every show on TV has to have huge "reality" drama like Jersey Shore to attract watchers. The audience for this Doomsday Castle show only want to see survival type info, not a bunch of brats arguing about who is going to sweep the floor.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've never watched "Jersey Shores" or any of those stupid, mean people shows that are suppose to be entertainment. I'll go cooking (Food Network), house building/buying (HGTV) or reruns of NCIS. (love Abby and the crew).


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

What a total waste of time and materials ! Sooner than later the castle will run out of supplies and be useless , You would be better served by building a small shack in the woods with an underground bunker or no shack at all ! walk in access only and hidden to the best of your abilities ! a large castle on a hilltop just screams COME OVER HERE FOR SUPPLIES !! That's the way it was in mideviel times Nothing more than another dumb tv show !


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

reality tv is only real to those that don't know better. so,,,,i guess it works on some level.


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (May 4, 2012)

I haven't watched the new show primarily because I wanted to strangle the entire family the first time I saw them on Doomsday Preppers. The dad can shell out untold thousands on a fake little castle and the land it sits on, but can't get his kids 
A. BASIC weapons training
and
B. something better than a revolver and Mosin Nagant for his pencil-thin daughter (Seriously, WHY would you give the smallest person the biggest, most unwieldy rifle?)

They looked so cute, walking up to the castle single file with their little revolvers and antique bolt rifles (of course there was that one AK that the older son had no idea how to use) making a ridiculous amount of noise and practically sitting on each other the whole way. Give me one equipped and trained partner and I could kill the entire family in a single ambush. These people are just detrimental to real Preppers' chances. All I see when I watch them skitter around their castle and show off their food stockpiles, is more and more supplies in the hands of bandits/raiders. All they're doing is giving the scumbags a better chance at making it longer (and therefore taking down more innocent people) And of course there's all the other annoyances and idiocies the previous posters pointed out. This family is doomed to die (albeit KIND OF in style)


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

What pushed me over the edge was the lack of organization. I was itching to get in there and organize all that stuff. 
I also was sickened at the sewing machine top being destroyed. 
The oldest son has serious problems, the father has serious problems. He should sell the stupid fake castle and pay for some serious family counseling. Clearly he is better at making children then he ever was at actually being a father.

No value in this show what so ever.


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I have watched it a bit and I feel like they underbuild ad half-*** do everything. The drawbridge will not last long and the catapult they built will be a life-threatening hazard within a few "tosses". It is amusing tv I suppose and I have enjoyed watching it from an idea perspective.  The dad has some interesting ideas but his kids are brats. So what if it is fake. I mean, all tv is contrived. Still, the family is trying to do something so take a few ideas where you can. I give them credit for not just sitting around doing nothing...


----------

